# Staff in Action: From the residence to the drill hall (News article)



## Colin Parkinson (2 Jun 2009)

Staff in Action: From the residence to the drill hall 

By: Jamie Bell 
June 2, 2009 
ᐅᖃᓕᒫᒃᑲᓐᓂᒐᒃᓴᑦ ...

When she’s not working as the College’s residence manager and student counsellor, 2Lt Dorothy Atuat Tootoo of Rankin Inlet volunteers her time with the Royal Canadian Army Cadets in her home community of Rankin Inlet.

2Lt Dorothy Atuat Tootoo is the Commanding Officer of 3019 Royal Canadian Army Cadet Corps in Rankin Inlet and President of the Army Cadet League for Nunavut. 

“I didn’t come from a cadet background. I was asked by the former commanding officer if I could volunteer only one night a week because they didn’t have any female volunteers,“ she says.

But when the previous commanding officer moved on to a new position, the community was faced with losing its Cadet corps, and that was something 2Lt Tootoo couldn’t imagine.

“As an Inuk, a woman and a grandmother, I was deeply concerned about the potential loss of such a valuable program in our community. So I signed-up, put myself through boot camp, earned my commission as an officer and I’m proud I did it. Eventually I was asked to take over as Commanding Officer.”

After two years as a Civilian Instructor, she made the transition to the Cadet Instructor Cadre (part of the Reserve Force) as a commissioned officer in the Canadian Forces.

Setting youth up for success
Army Cadets are encouraged to become active, responsible members of their communities. They learn valuable life and work skills like teamwork, leadership, and citizenship. Cadets also reap the personal benefits of increased self-confidence and physical fitness, learning how to take initiative, and how to make decisions. Cadets make valuable contributions to Canadian society on a daily basis in terms of environmental, citizenship and community activities.



Participation in community events: Cadets Pflueger Anawak and MCpl Cassandra Gordon greet Her Excellency, the Right Honourable Michaelle Jean, Governor General of Canada and Commander-in-Chief of the Canadian Forces in Rankin Inlet, May 2009.

Tootoo says Cadet programs also help students learn the life skills and study habits that support their moving on to post-secondary education. 

In many communities, Cadets can even earn a high school credit for their participation. Tootoo says participation provides valuable experience and teaches skills that will help them get into their chosen careers.

“It’s more than just drill, summer camps and land exercises,” she says. “There’s a huge educational component to the Cadet program. We have our National Star Certification Exams (NSCE), which test their practical and theoretical knowledge, as well as their ability to be good instructors. Our cadets perform at a national standard – the highest national standard. We have Gold Star Cadets who’ve moved up the ranks as high as you can go in the program and that is certainly no small accomplishment.”

“But we have to ensure our culture, values and ways of life are preserved as well. We’re bridging two worlds for a new generation.”

To help bridge cultures in the program, Tootoo created a position for elders in the community. Called tukipkutaaq (referring to stone markers used by Inuit to provide direction and guidance), the elders volunteer and work in advisory roles to encourage the Cadets to understand, use and preserve Inuit language, culture and traditional knowledge. 

“We’re grateful for the privilege to work with community elders such as Mrs. Tutalik Tudlik, Mrs. Komak Kabvitok and Mrs. Louisa Issaluk,” Tootoo says. “This was a pilot project for us to see how it may work with our Cadet program and I must say it has been a very big success. We’ve had Cadet Corps from as far away as Alberta asking us how we’ve built Inuit culture and values into our program.”

Volunteers Count

It takes the support of many organizations and volunteers from all walks of life to keep the program running. Nunavut Arctic College is just one of the dedicated supporters of the Cadet program, with many staff and students volunteering their time to help out. 

It’s an opportunity for our College staff and students to demonstrate and share what they’ve learned with other Inuit youth,” said Tootoo. “It’s important for the younger generation in our communities to see role models who are succeeding.”


Improving study skills: Kivalliq Campus Dean Mike Shouldice teaches map and compass skills to Cdt Lee Jordon Nauya, Cpl Casey Amarook (standing) and MCpl Carmen Napayok.

Baker Lake resident Ellen Rumboldt is a student in the Nunavut Teacher Education Program (NTEP). She says she looks forward to the opportunity to volunteer with the Cadet Corps because it will provide her with practical experience teaching classes to the cadets. It’s also a way to give back to the community. 

Rankin Inlet Mayor John Makayak Hickes agrees. “These are our future leaders,” he says. “Instilling values of citizenship and service to one’s community and country in our youth is crucial. We want our youth to be proud of who they are, where they come from and to know that they have a huge role to play in building stronger, healthier communities in Nunavut.”



2Lt Tootoo congratulates Arctic College Management Studies graduate Patrick Angoyuaq of Baker Lake for his two years of volunteer service as a Civilian Instructor with the Army Cadets of Rankin Inlet.

“We are incredibly proud of the Cadet program, our community volunteers, supporters and most importantly our youth,” continued Hickes. “These programs help them build the character, discipline, leadership and self-confidence they need to be successful in life, without sacrificing the culture and traditional values that define us as Inuit.”

Ticket to trades. Service Pays.

Cadets are never expected, or obligated to join the Canadian Forces. But participation in Cadets programs does open-up a lot of job opportunities. 

The Canadian Forces also has a variety of education programs for officers and non-commissioned members. Officer candidates and serving officers can attend the Royal Military College of Canada or civilian university to earn a degree. Non-commissioned members can also complete diploma courses, for example, right here at home with Nunavut Arctic College and the Nunavut Trades Training Centre.


With more than 100 different skilled trades and careers available in the Canadian Forces, Cadet programs help Inuit youth become more aware of the potential military and civilian careers with the Department of National Defence, Government of Canada and Government of Nunavut.


“Sometimes it can be hard for students to obtain the financial assistance they need to participate with their post-secondary studies,” said Tootoo. “Serving with the Canadian Forces provides opportunities to earn a university or College degree. You can even earn ticket in a skilled trade. This is just one of many opportunities young Inuit can take advantage of to reach their educational goals.”





Many Arctic College staff volunteer their time helping to build stronger communities all across Nunavut. Here, Management Studies instructor Noreen Russell and Residence Manager 2Lt Dorothy Tootoo join Nashville Predators NHL hockey star Jordin Tootoo to present MCpl Cassandra Gordon with the top leadership award for RCACC 3019 in Rankin Inlet.

Are you interested in joining or volunteering with Army Cadets?


The Cadet Instructors Cadre (CIC) consists of specially trained part-time members of the Canadian Forces. CIC officers are responsible for cadet training, supervision and administration. CIC officers are important figures in the life of a cadet. They are driven by a strong desire to see cadets grow into responsible adults and they provide credible role models for youth looking for a sense of direction and belonging.


Anyone who wants to take part in Army Cadets does not have to pay. It’s free of charge. 


If you’re interested in volunteering with a Cadet Corps in your area, contact:


2LT Dorothy Tootoo, Commanding Officer, 867-645-6868 or visit http://www.cadets.ca.


For more information on programs and courses available at Nunavut Arctic College, click here.


----------



## catalyst (3 Jun 2009)

Having met 2lt Tootoo and knowing what she does for the cadets, I can definately say she's an excellent asset to the program


----------

